# Discontinued Cimzia last 12 months - RESEARCH



## FACP

Find A Cure Panel specializes in patient research for rare and serious diseases including CD.

They have some current qualitative research for people who have discontinued Cimzia in the last 12 months.

Additional qualifying criteria is:

You must have moderate or severe CD (as opposed to mild)

You must have been on the Cimzia or less than one year before discontinuing.

This will be one confidential and anonymous phone call with one moderator that will be scheduled at your convenience to talk about your experience.

If you participate, FACP will donate $100 to a non profit of your choice

If you are interested in participating, please email FACP at info@findacurepanel.com and reference FACP/CD QUAL


----------

